
Show HN: Virtual Book Club but for Podcasts - PodCurator
https://usehoneycomb.com/
======
PodCurator
My friends and I love podcasts and are WFH - so we're doing virtual book clubs
but for podcasts!

We're experimenting with formats but right now are doing theme based podcasts
- i.e. one person chooses a theme (ex. "COVID-19") and selects 1-3 podcasts,
everyone listens to them, and then we do a virtual discussion over pure audio-
Zoom. We also have slack channels for those that just want to discuss it
asynchronously.

Would love to get some people from HN on board as well :) Feel free to comment
themes/ideas/podcasts you think are interesting and would want to discuss.

